#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [報導]哈士奇救主

## 狐狸

今天在東森新聞看到了這則報導~~~~
http://udn.com/NEWS/NATIONAL/NAT5/3102098.shtml

那隻哈士奇真的漂亮爆了!!!!!!!!XD
這則報導之後還會有一則哈士奇的專門報導唷!!!
都好可愛~~都好可愛呀!!!!!!!
今天大家多多注意東森新聞台唷~不久就會重播一次~~!!!!
今天一直在東森新聞的網站找...好像沒有影像檔QQ..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

「寶寶」再度看到小主人，立即親膩的一直舔著他的臉。
記者楊濡嘉／攝影


救了女主人小寶寶的哈士奇「寶寶」，昨晚小主人由惠急慈善會人員抱著，而牠就坐在旁邊，看著外人時，「寶寶」目光，頗有保護小主人的意味。



哈士奇救主 馬桶叼出新生兒

【聯合新聞網 記者楊濡嘉／高雄市報導】

	Yahoo!奇摩民調中心 	(本投票題目由TVBS提供)
請問您贊不贊成貓熊來台灣？
前往投票 | 觀看目前投票結果
一隻很有靈性的母哈士奇(新聞、網站)「寶寶」，元旦當天從馬桶中叼起女主人剛生下的男嬰，當女主人無力擦掉嬰兒口鼻上的水時，「寶寶」又死命地猛舔嬰兒鼻子上的水，救了娃娃一命。

這個故事，因為未婚的黃姓女主人已無力再養「寶寶」，正協助她度過難關的高雄市惠急慈善會為「寶寶」找新主人，而傳了開來。

「寶寶」的女主人，是廿四歲的黃姓女子，她昨天說，雖然預產期是一月五日，但元旦早上十時卅分，她從肚子陣痛的情形直覺要生了，想到欠健保費半年，身上又沒有錢，不敢到醫院生，也不想打擾同住的朋友，就拿條毛巾死命咬住，撐著身體走到浴室，當時連關門的力量都沒有，「寶寶」一路跟著她，跟到浴室門口沒有進去，一直看著她。

她說，自己坐在馬桶上，用力生下嬰兒，勉強托著嬰兒，拿起放在浴室的指甲剪剪斷臍帶，「可是那時我撐不住了，頭很暈，整個人從馬桶上摔到地板，小孩也掉進馬桶，我想叫朋友，連叫出聲的力氣都沒有。」

正當她害怕孩子掉進馬桶會淹死時，她看到「寶寶」衝進來，先是趴上馬桶邊往裡看，接著伸頭進馬桶叼住嬰兒的腿，把嬰兒叼出來，她接住小孩放在身邊，發現小孩頭、臉、鼻都是水，好像呼吸不過來，但她根本又站不起來拿乾毛巾幫孩子擦。

「那時『寶寶』就一直舔孩子鼻、臉上的水，孩子沒多久就大聲哭出來，我的孩子得救了！我突然有力氣大聲叫朋友幫忙。」黃姓女子的朋友聽到求救聲，趕緊叫救護車送她和小孩到高雄縣鳳山的優生婦產科醫院，母子平安。

黃女去年九月與交往二年的男友分手，男友不知去向。她說，男朋友知道她懷孕，要她把小孩生下，可是男友一直連絡不上，她本不想生下小孩，只是那時孩子已七、八個月了，不能拿掉。

「我的家人不知道我懷孕的事。」她說，她高職畢業後就在外工作，回家的時間不多，與男友認識後，與其他朋友在高雄市租房子。男朋友和她都很愛狗，去年年初本來養的雪瑞納狗被偷了，他們就買了這隻出生近一個月的哈士奇養。

優生婦產科醫院人員同情她的境遇，連絡兒福聯盟幫助她，三天前黃小姐母子出院，兒福聯盟請高市惠急慈善會暫時照顧黃小姐母子。

----------


## Wolfy

好俊的哈士奇喔~~~~~

不過如果不引號的話...就會變成

哈士奇寶寶把寶寶從馬桶救出來...XD

----------


## 狐狸

今天我在中天也看到報導了...
那隻哈士奇真的好忠心唷!!

外表看起來也超讚的xd

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

哈士奇最讚啦
不愧是我最欣賞的狗!!
最喜歡你啦^^

----------


## Graywolf

真是忠心的狗~~
剛剛也看到新聞在報導
目前已經有16X個人打電話過去詢問,有意收養~
(大人氣^^")
牠的頭上有一塊白白的,還蠻特別的~
而且看起來頗乖的,好想養呀XD"
(這邊有沒有是那16X其中的一個呀XD?)

以哈士奇來說真的很不錯
因為很多哈士奇都蠻皮的^^|||
(雖然皮還是想養XD")

----------


## 月狼

早上在搭捷運，很睏......
看到一個國小的小女孩正攤開很大張的報紙詳細閱讀著(頓時心生慚愧感...XD)

結果一看到照片立刻嚇醒了XDD斗大的標題寫著哈士奇救寶寶的新聞~
之後就全神貫注的在後面偷看...XD

----------


## 海豚

喔Q"Q 嗚嗚 以商人之道而言! 這可是漲價的好機會!!
我跑去問哈士奇的價格從8000~12000  
變成了16000~32000 不等!!

嘎阿!離小哈的擁抱越來越遠了


遺憾的是  =="似乎沒有什麼人問領養小孩.......

----------


## 狐狸

呵呵~~~的確~今天又看到新聞在報了...

那隻小哈大家全部都搶破了頭~~~義工透露可能會被一位在高雄的救難對員工領走.

現在那隻小哈在高雄的街頭巷尾可是大人氣呢^^


其實我是覺得拉.....那隻小哈應該要跟那個嬰兒一起被收養一起長大才是...

----------


## 野狼1991

哈士奇萬歲~~~~
1991:小哈哈~~你也可以變這樣嗎~??
小哈:汪!!(少噁心)

----------


## Fenrir

> 喔Q"Q 嗚嗚 以商人之道而言! 這可是漲價的好機會!!
> 我跑去問哈士奇的價格從8000~12000  
> 變成了16000~32000 不等!!
> 
> 嘎阿!離小哈的擁抱越來越遠了
> 
> 
> 遺憾的是  =="似乎沒有什麼人問領養小孩.......


離題一下~
我同學去繁殖場抱回來的小哈.價格從4千~1萬左右不等
如果漲價了 應該還是比寵物店還便宜才是
(那家好像看毛色/瞳孔顏色而定...)

----------


## 星夜狼痕

救難隊員不會叫嬰兒張大後叫那隻哈士奇爸爸吧  :不明意義:

----------


## 狐狸

今天新聞報導那隻小哈被一位女議員給收養了@@"""

為何是議員從600多人競爭中得到呢??

因為慈善會決定打那隻小哈讓給''有錢有勢''的議員~

讓他花錢給那隻小哈到屏東的一間獸醫那邊.希望夠醫好小哈殘障的後腿~

以後能成為救難犬~能夠救更多的人

----------


## Fenrir

其實那些人應該擔心的 是報導出來之後 接著會出現的一波小哈棄養潮..
這波棄養潮出現機率我想應該蠻大的...|||

人就是很無聊阿...上次才有紅貴賓/拉布拉多/米格魯棄養潮
這次小哈大概也不怎麼樂觀

都是沒考慮自己能力與耐心是否足夠就帶回家養 
養到大隻了覺得不好玩不可愛又棄養...希望這次預估錯誤才好

不過我有點想要等著去路上撿小哈XD"

----------


## 狼王白牙

雖然跟哈士奇沒什麼關連...

不過想要養可魯的, 現在台北內湖動物之家很多喔   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  全部免費

何必看了新聞甚至電影之後, 跟自己的荷包過意不去呢.... 您說是吧   :Wink:

----------

